# Internet nach Kündigung langsamer geworden



## TK50 (1. August 2015)

*Internet nach Kündigung langsamer geworden*

Guten Morgen,

gestern Abends ist mir der geringe Downloadgeschwindigkeit aufgefallen, ich erreiche nur noch 750-800kb/s. Meine Leitung ist eine 16K von der Telekom (Vertag läuft noch bis Anfang Oktober).
Ich hatte ein ein anderen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/398207-neuer-tarif-alten-kuendigen.html

Auf der letzten Seite dieses Threads habe ich ein Speedtest gemacht und das Ergebniss gepostet, hier nochmal:
http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150724/xq7f9gjk.jpg

Jetzt sieht die Geschwindigkeit seit gestern Abend so aus:
http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150801/6fxvo5lg.jpg

Will die Telekom mich ärgern oder hat das sicher einen anderen Grund?

Lg


----------



## ones (1. August 2015)

*AW: Internet nach Kündigung langsamer geworden*

Wiederhole den Test doch erstmal an einige Tagen, vor allem auch zu unterschiedlichen Uhrzeiten um Deine Messung von gestern zu verifizieren. Vorher kann man da eigentlich schlecht davon ausgehen, dass Die Tkom Dir den Saft abgedreht hat. 
Schwankungen sind nunmal je nach Auslastung möglich.


----------



## TK50 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Internet nach Kündigung langsamer geworden*

Naja Schwankungen wo der Speed sich um ca. 50% verschlechtert hatte ich eigentlich in den 2 Jahren noch nie.
Aber gut, ich werde die Tests mal machen.


----------



## Jonny2268 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Internet nach Kündigung langsamer geworden*

Hallo, willkommen im Club. Habe ich bei dem rosa Riesen auch erlebt. Kurze zeit nach der Kündigung wurde mein Speed von 11K auf 6K runtergedreht. Das Problem wäre angeblich mein Router bzw. meine PCs. 

Habe es über mich ergehen lassen, nach etlichen Versuchen mit der Technik, und bekam dann einen Neuanschluss mit dem, was der rosa Riese nicht konnte.

Habe mittlerweile zum Kabel gewechselt(habe es zum Glück) und seitdem null Probleme und wirklich Speed.~


----------



## TK50 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Internet nach Kündigung langsamer geworden*

Ich werde bis Montag warten und dann reagieren, wenn es bis jetzt nichts ändert.
Ich zahle doch nie im Leben den vollen Preis, wenn ich 50% kriege. Sie werden was hören bkommen von mir, diese Kapitalistenschwe...


----------

